# Amiibo Launch Lineup and Pricing



## Justin (Aug 29, 2014)

These figures above will be the first Amiibo figures to release, starting this holiday. They'll be priced at $13 a peice in North America at least. Which means you'll be forking over... Around $160 for them all. Good luck guys!!

PR:



> The holiday shopping season begins today for Nintendo fans, as *the first 12 amiibo interactive figures become available for pre-order at a suggested retail price of just $12.99 each.* The first dozen characters available for pre-order at select retailers are *Mario, Peach, Link, Samus, Yoshi, Donkey Kong, Pikachu, Kirby, Fox, Marth, Villager and Wii Fit Trainer,* with more on the way in the future.
> 
> *Interactive amiibo Figures:* Nintendo’s foray into the toys-to-life category starts today, with the first 12 amiibo figures available to pre-order from select retailers. *Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, which launches this holiday season, will be the first game with full integration of amiibo functionality. Other games that will support amiibo include Mario Kart 8, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, Mario Party 10 and Yoshi’s Woolly World, with more to come. *More details on amiibo functionality with the various games and a launch date will be revealed shortly.


----------



## Solar (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm, I guess the price is kinda what I expected. But, the figurines and even the boxes look super high quality and vibrant. Can't wait to pick some up!


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

I was hoping to get Pit


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Aug 29, 2014)

Nah. Never been interested in toy collectibles (I'm looking at your lame existence, Skylanders) and I'm not paying $13 for a glorified Pokemon-esque NPC.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 29, 2014)

Aw, I was hoping for Olimar in the launch lineup. Anyways, I'm not really a fan of video games that you need to buy figures for (COUGH COUGH DISNEY INFINITY) but I want to support Nintendo, these figures look very high-quality, and I am curious to see what they do in various games.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzysaurus Rex said:


> Nah. Never been interested in toy collectibles (I'm looking at your lame existence, Skylanders) and I'm not paying $13 for a glorified Pokemon-esque NPC.


NPC? You use the Amiibo to build your own version of that fighter. The Amiibo figure saves all the EXP you've earned and things you've customized so you can take your character with you. That's about as far from an NPC as you can get.


----------



## TheWonky (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't wait, I'll definately be getting Pikachu, Villager and maybe yoshi/donkey kong


----------



## n64king (Aug 29, 2014)

I really want Mario, Yoshi and Fit Trainer. I can see getting Link, Fox, Pikachu and the Villager later lol I want them all kinda though D:


----------



## Cress (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll get Marth and Villager from the starting ones. Weren't Zelda and Pit supposed to be at launch as well?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll probably just get Link and Pikachu, maybe Mario. Not sure I want to spend $160 for all of them.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Will get Pikachu, Kirby, Link and Marth <3


----------



## Boccages (Aug 30, 2014)

The only ones that interest me are the Villager and Yoshi.


----------



## TheWonky (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay, I cnahbed my mind, I need Link too.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 30, 2014)

Mario, Link, Fox, Samus and Marth are the ones I would like to get from the starting ones! 
(I cant wait to get a Robin one! )


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

i want to get a link one but my parents will probably laugh it me


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

will it be possable to leave them in box  (so they can stay mint) and still use them ?


----------



## Jawile (Aug 31, 2014)

Draco said:


> will it be possable to leave them in box  (so they can stay mint) and still use them ?



wait what


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

>no megaman
 i will kill


----------



## Cress (Aug 31, 2014)

Draco said:


> will it be possable to leave them in box  (so they can stay mint) and still use them ?



I'm guessing so.


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

ok well im asking i would like to use them but im thinking as a collecter too i dont wanna take it out of the box so im just wondering thats all.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 31, 2014)

Draco said:


> ok well im asking i would like to use them but im thinking as a collecter too i dont wanna take it out of the box so im just wondering thats all.



Considering Skylanders worked in their packaging (If you try the store demo with the portal thing and actual figures), it's probably likely these will too.


----------



## Cress (Aug 31, 2014)

Jawile said:


> wait what



The figures use NFC communication, so they just have to be near the receiver to be connected. In Pok?mon Rumble U, you could leave the Pok?mon inside the plastic Pokeball it was in and still be able to check what it was without opening it. (Which was extremely helpful since the figures were random, so you could get a Pikachu 12 times in a row and you didn't have control over it.)


----------



## a potato (Aug 31, 2014)

Even though I will most likely not get the game, I'll buy Villager for my Animal Crossing collection. c:


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

will they have the hidden fighters like Lucina?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 17, 2014)

I want Marth, Zelda, and Shiek. And maybe Link. Why do some pictures show Link with a clear stand and others have a yellow stand? The yellow one looks weird.


----------



## Emily (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been keeping an eye on these for months, my brother pre-ordered me Samus and Peach yesterday, I wanted Yoshi and Villager but he wanted the exact 2 I wanted so I just picked Samus and Peach.


----------



## Lock (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah another money pit. I keep telling myself I'll only buy Starfox, Pikachu and the Villager... But I have a feeling like I'm just kidding myself lolz. Very excited for this. I wish I got into Skylanders those things look rad.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone buy into the Lootcrate Amiibos?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> Anyone buy into the Lootcrate Amiibos?


The what? Care to elaborate on this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The what? Care to elaborate on this?



http://www.amiiboinquirer.com/2014/11/14/nintendo-amiibo-lootcrate-details-announced/

Essentially what seemed like a potentially cool idea gone wrong. $150 for ten Amiibos and some random crap. Also US only.


----------



## iamthewalurs007 (Nov 18, 2014)

My fianc? and I preordered the Loot Crate. 

If you count 10 figures x $13 = $130 
plus shipping: Game Stop charged $3.50 shipping PER FIGURE = $35 shipping if you ordered all 10 from GS (assuming some are out of stock in store, you can't get to a store, you don't want to be bothered with the store, etc) 
______________________________________
Total: $165 for 10 figures and no element of surprise. 

OR 

$140 Loot Crate
+$15 Shipping
______________
Total: $155 for 10 figures, and a t-shirt AT MINIMUM, plus it comes to my house, with no hassle. 


For all of the complaining that was posted online about the price of the Amiibo crate..... I guess there were enough supporters because they are SOLD OUT already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Link: http://www.lootcrate.com/amiibo?utm_source=Amiibo&utm_campaign=df6c5ea68b-amiibocrates_11_14_2014_EM&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d1e489b21b-df6c5ea68b-57383477&mc_cid=df6c5ea68b&mc_eid=dfb4fcd585


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> http://www.amiiboinquirer.com/2014/11/14/nintendo-amiibo-lootcrate-details-announced/
> 
> Essentially what seemed like a potentially cool idea gone wrong. $150 for ten Amiibos and some random crap. Also US only.


Ah, no wonder I'd not heard about it. Seems more like a thing for people that would collect them all. I'm not really one of those people.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

iamthewalurs007 said:


> My fianc? and I preordered the Loot Crate.
> 
> If you count 10 figures x $13 = $130
> plus shipping: Game Stop charged $3.50 shipping PER FIGURE = $35 shipping if you ordered all 10 from GS (assuming some are out of stock in store, you can't get to a store, you don't want to be bothered with the store, etc)
> ...



I suppose. Still you're hardly even saving much there and Shulk is unfortunately Gamestop exclusive so you will have to go to them eventually. I was interested until I saw the prices, I guess just not having the money just really turned me off.


----------



## iamthewalurs007 (Nov 18, 2014)

For us, it wasn't about saving the money. I think it's the pure thrill of not knowing what the other items are. ;-)

Also, we're both done with school and working. The only things we spend money on are basic essentials, video games and currently saving for our wedding. I believe it changes things just a little when looking at the cost.


----------

